# Scolopendra subspinipes de haani



## Steven (May 21, 2005)

_Scolopendra subspinipes de haani_






_Scolopendra subspinipes_






if anyone else has good shots of the ventral side of the prefemur (terminal leggs) of several subspinipes-forms,... please share.


i'll post some more later on this week


----------



## cacoseraph (May 21, 2005)

i also think that the last body segment or two are refered to as sexual segments, so they might have some sort of sexual dimorphism that might be distinguishable.

the second pic would be awesome to determine that, i imagine


----------



## danread (May 21, 2005)

Hi Steven,

sorry for not getting back to you yet about that question, i am planning on having a photo session on Monday after the BTS show, so i will see what photos of terminal legs i can manage (not that the underside of the terminal legs are easy to photo!).

From a quick look at the pedes that are visible in my room, both the _S. subspinipes_ "Mai Chau" and the red body-red leg _subspinipes _forms i have from Vietnam have the same terminal leg spine arrangement as pic one. Hmmmm. Interesting. 

I take it the pede in pic 2 is one of the Malaysian or Javan pedes?

Cheers,


----------



## danread (May 21, 2005)

Update:

_Scolopendra subspinipes_ "Chinese stripe leg" - Does have spines on the ventral side of the terminal legs, although i can't make out if it is one or two

_Scolopendra subspinipes_ "Malaysian cherry red" - Doesn't have spines on ventral side of terminal legs

I don't have any more _subspinipes_ pedes to look at, but its the BTS tomorrow, so i'll see what i can come back with


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 21, 2005)

uhm, i agree with dan, my red leg red body viet looks like the first one, also, the yellow leg form..
any other more difference of dehnni  and other species?


----------



## Steven (May 22, 2005)

Thanx for the input guys,...

i've noticed the same:
_Sc.subsp."Vietnamese"
Sc.subsp."Mau-Chau"
Sc.subsp."Cherry Red"_
= no spines

while:
_Sc.subsp."Chinese Striped Legged"
Sc.subsp."Vanuata"
Sc.subsp."Java"
Sc.subsp."Malaysia"_
= spines

as far as the "keys" i have, the only key to _De Haani_ are the missing spurs on the ventral side of the prefemur.
wich makes me think that the Vietnamese, Mau-Chau, Cherry Red Giants are 90% _Scolopendra subspinipes de haani_
(thinking of it,..they are also the biggest types of subspinipes around,... which makes sence,... dehaani is considered to be the biggest in the subspinipes group.   )


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 13, 2005)

Guys, can You give me an address of post or just a short reviev of all known differents betwen _S. subspinipes species_ . I can`t find something good at forum  
Cheers. Greg


----------

